# looking for work Holland, MI



## SLIPBOBBER (Sep 12, 2007)

2007/2008 snowplowing season is approaching fast and I found out today that I will be laid off for the winter this year (December-April).

So here I am trying to think of a seasonal job and this is were I ended up at…

Here it goes.
I have very limited experience plowing snow. Here at work we have one plow truck and a skid steer that we use to plow with I have done that for the last two years.

I do not have any equipment so I would need to find someone with an extra truck.

Hours a very flexible and I am a reliable person. I’m sure that means a lot to you and your clients.

If anyone can steer me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it.

I live in Holland, MI
You can call me at 616-477-4782 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Sep 12, 2007)

By the way I’m not afraid to grab a shovel and do some physical work either.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

If you want to work in Grand Rapids, Michigan, I have a winter job for you.
Give me a call, 616-706-6792 and ask for Tim Johnson


----------



## Quality1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Are you still looking for work? We need some drivers for the Holland area .


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Sep 12, 2007)

Quality1,

Give me a call and maybe we can work something out.
(616) 477-4782


----------



## SLIPBOBBER (Sep 12, 2007)

YO QUALITY1,

I can’t pm you so I am relying on you to see this. You can call me or leave a e-mail address or some other means of getting a hold of you.


----------

